#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Total station Pentax PCS-515

## J.Ath

Πωλείται λόγω αναβάθμισης μεταχειρισμένο total station Pentax PCS-515, 5".Μεταφορά δεδομένων σε data collector με RS-232C.

Special functions(stake out, coordinates, offset, traverse, resection)

----------

